# Lexus IS220 - From Minging to Blinging Mega Turnaround - Ending 2009 In Style!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well this will be the last detail for Gordon and myself in 2009 (looking forward to 2010 already!), and we got a cracker of a car to work on to round the year off! Those who know us well will know we love a challenge and we couldn't have asked for a better one to end our first year working together - a Lexus IS220 that had sat in the owner's garden for several years!!

I'll start the writeup with a few before and after shots to give you an idea of the turnaround achieved... the after shots here are not completed pics, but they are after the machine polishing stage where the vast majority of the finish is achieved though things like tyres need to be dressed etc. However, in order to get afters in daylight we had to roll the car out after machine polishing for these pics.

The car as it arrived on Saturday morning...



















And after machine polishing on Sunday afternoon...



















Before on the rear three quarter and passenger side...




























And after...




























Before on the bootlid...










And after...










A real colour change! 

The keen eyes amongst you will have noticed that this isn't actually a Lexus IS220 as we know it - it is a Japanese import Altezza 220 with the 2.0-litre 210bhp Beams 4-cyl engine. Its a 1999, and the car had just 12,000 miles on the clock, presumable because it had been sitting around for so long!

On to the story of the detail 

The car arrived on a cold (-4) Saturday morning and what greeted us certainly made us smile! Perhaps we are a little strange, but the challenge in front of us for turning this car around certainly warms you up on a cold weekend morning! The car on arrival - covered in leaves, and mouldy green mess...































































































































The first major challenge was to actually clean the car!! We started with a high pressure rinse to remove as much loose grime and leaves as possible, paying attention to shuts out of which half a garden of soil was removed! Following a high pressure rinse the car was then foamed using a foaming TFR and then rinsed off. We then rolled the car inside ready for the wash procedure which in this case was first to wash the car using Optimum No Rinse to remove as much surface grime and loose grit remaining as possible. The car was then washed using G101 at 10:1 dilution, sprayed on and wiped to remove a lot of more ingrained grime, before receiving a second ONR wash. Wheels on the car were badly corroded on the insides and on the spokes, especially near the edges so they were just cleaned gently with Diablo Wheel Cleaner, however the owner will be refurbing these wheels as they really need it. Arches were cleaned out with G101.

Once washed, it was time to clay the paintwork and glass and we were fully expecting to pull a lot of further ingrained grime from this finish... and we did, a pic of the clay after just one quarter of the bonnet (Chemical Guys Purple):



















Claying took a good three hours on this car - light pressure and keep going on small area until it runs smooth, fold clay to clean side and repeat again and clay would come up dirty again. Fold and repeat and the clay would be cleaner, keep repeating until clay came up clean. We would much rather this grime ingrains into the clay than into our machine polishing pads! At this stage, a very poor smart repair on the passenger wing was apparent, where colour coat has simply been blown over the repair and oversprayed onto the bumper. The resultant finish was, as you can imagine, very poor and contacting the owner we got a quote for him from a local bodyshop whose work we trust to do a proper paint repair on this wing for the owner.

Once clayed, the full extent of the damage to the paintwork became clear - despite fully removing all of the grime, it has over the course of time etched its way into the paintwork. One of the worst areas was the bonnet...



















Get up close and you can see the damage under the strip lights...




























Swirls did not look too bad though! :lol:














































As usual, we went for out least abrasive first approach and built up to the required level of pad and polish to achieve the correction we wanted. Simply diving in with aggressive compounds is never our way, and should never be the approach to paint correction in my opinion as you risk removing large amounts of paint unnecessarily which should be avoided at all costs.

So we started with Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing polish, on a 3M yellow polishing pad applied using a standard Double-Zenith technique by rotary polisher:

1) Spread the polish at low speed with light pressure and fast machine movements (600rpm)

2) Begin working the polish at 1200rpm, slightly heavier pressure and slower machine movements

3) Work the polish at 1500rpm, moderate pressure and steady machine movements for a couple of minutes until the residue looks like it is starting to clear (this is not the polish breaking down)

4) Refine at 1200rpm, lighter pressure and slower machine movements

5) Burnish at 900rpm, supporting the weight of the machine for very light pressure and slow 1" per second machine movements

The end results of this process was significant swirl removal and you could see the true depth of the colour being returned to the paintwork:




























However, deeper RDS and the etching were still present:










Working up through the combinations, I found that Menzerna PO85RD3.02 on a Chemical Guys Green Hexlogic pad was very effective at the deeper marks using a standard Zenith point method:

1) Spread the polish at 600rpm

2) Begin working the polish at 1200rpm, steady machine movements and light to moderate pressure

3) Work the polish at 1800rpm, steady machine movements and moderate pressure getting heavier towards the end of the set, until the residue goes clear

4) Refine the finish at 1200rpm, light pressure and slow machine movements

5) Burnish the finish at 900rpm, light pressure and slow 1" per second machine movements

However, this still left a degree of etching as you can see from this close up picture...










Having worked up through the options, and assessed the removal rates as we went, we settled on an aggressive compound for full correction of the bonnet - 3M Fast Cut Plus on a Chemical Guys Yellow Hexlogic Compounding Pad, and the following fast cutting technique (no effort at refining here...):

1) Spread the compound at 600rpm

2) Built a little heat at 1200rpm and get compound evenly spread

3) Work compound at 1800rpm for a few passes with light to moderate pressure

4) Work compound at 2000rpm with moderate pressure and steady machine movements, monitoring the panel temperatures by laser thermometer, until the defects removed or compound has dried and started to dust

The compounding process was repeated if required and safe to do so. An important note here for PTG users where the PTG is based on an eddy current measurement, wait for the panel to cool before remeasuring otherwise temperature affects the reading and the device can read high.

The compounding was then followed by Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish applied using a 3M Yellow Polishing pad and the standard Zenith Point technique described above, the purpose being to knock out any hologramming and to round off some of the deep RDS that still existed but could not be fully removed owing to paint thickness considerations.

The finish was then fully refined using Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing polish on a 3M Black Glazing pad, using the standard Double Zenith technique described above. No heavy pressure was used for this refining stage as there were no holograms to correct from the above Intensive Polish stage, simply a case of enhancing the clarity a little. The end results of machine correction and refining on the finish:





































Under the strip lights, we can see the pitting and etching fully removed...





































And under the 3M Sun Gun we can see the quality of the machine finish - hologram free and crystal sharp:
































































Both the strip lighting and the Sun Gun are for me very important light sources to use to properly assess the quality of a machine finish: the strip light shows deeper marks that a bright light source can mask such as RDS and the etching (be sure if photographing to manually focus the camera on the surface of the paint and not the light reflection otherwise you wont see the defects in your pictures); the Sun Gun shows swirls and also machine marring if it exists and is the QC light - the finish must pass the Sun Gun test, if not it is refinished until both Gordon and myself are 100% happy with the quality of the finish.

Meanwhile, while I fought for three hours on the bonnet (I say "fought, but really I was enjoying myself immensely!), Gordon was happily machine polishing the passenger side of the car. In terms of etching this side was not too bad, and the front door had only mild to moderate swirls as well...























































For this panel, Gordon opted for a cutting approach with a finishing polish - good old flexible #205 from Meguiars!! Using a Chemical Guys White Hexlogic pad which has a slightly stiffer foam than the yellow 3M pad and offers greater ability to use pressure for greater cut with the SMAT abrasives in Meguiars' new polishes. Using a heavier Double Zenith method (greater pressure and higher working speeds), Gordon achieved pretty much full correction using just the finishing polish on this door...










50/50 (sort of)



















Owing to heavier pressure being used here, the finish will still be refined using Meguiars #205 on a finishing foam with a light pressure Double Zenith method. But that was saved for later on, as Gordon clearly couldn't resist getting on to correcting the back door which looked like it had been attacked by a wire brush!!














































Correction here was 3M Fast Cut Plus, followed by Meguiars #205 for refining. 50/50 to show the level of correction achieved:





































Both doors were refined to leave the following completed results...



























































































As Gordon was occupying himself with the rear three quarter and bootlid (see later) I set about the driver's side of the car starting on the front wing - and you didn't need any special lighting to see the defects here, standard strip lights were just fine!:










Under the lights...





































After assessing the paintwork as before, starting with the lightest abrasive combo and working up, I decided on Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish on a 3M Yellow Polishing pad, followed by Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish on a 3M Black Glazing pad applied as above... to achieve the following results:














































And using the strip lights to check for deeper RDS, panel free of these too :



















Onto the driver's side and this presented two distinct problems...










The first of these were the moderate to severe swirls which existed on this side of the car...































































































































In addition to this there was also etching similar to that on the bonnet underneath the mirror and door handles where the contamination has clearly dropped down over the paint...



















Owing to the severity of the etching, Fast Cut Plus on a Yellow Hexlogic pad was used where it existed to remove it, while other regions received Menzerna Intensive Polish on a Green Hexlogic Pad for a little extra bite over lighter polishing pads but without the need to step to an aggressive compounding pad. The panels were then refined using Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish on a 3M Black pad as decribed above. The afters... On the driver's door:



















Etching removed...



















More afters... (note the door handle regions still to be corrected here, which were to be done by hand for ease of access).



















Onto the rear door...





































And rear three quarter...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The rear three quarter presented little problems for Gordon. The befores:














































And the afters...














































The bootlid was the last panel of a long Saturday... befores showing etching, some deeper RDS and general swirls:
































































Owing to thinner paint on this panel, a more controlled correction approach was used rather than Fast Cut, with multiple hits of Menzerna Intensive Polish on a green Hexlogic pad being chosen - with less paint removed per set, correction takes longer but ensures that you remove paint in a more controlled way so you can maximise the correction without taking the paint to being too thin. After correction and refining:























































At 2am, with the temperature outside down to -11degC, we decided to call it and night and slither home back to Gordon's - the roof and bumpers and tailgate would be Sunday's task...

... and what a task they would prove to be on Sunday!! The bootlid and bumpers were actually relatively easy going, corrected using Menzerna Intensive Polish and refined with Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish. The bootlid before as an example...










And after...










The rear lights before...










And after...










Easily the most time consuming panel to correct however was the roof where the etching was at its worse:



















Multiple hits of Fast Cut Plus as deemed safe were used to remove this etching, with the finish then being refined using Intensive Polish and Meguiars #205 to leave the following - a fairly significant turnaround, but at the cost of about 10um of paint:




























The gloss black trim was looking rather sorry for itself before:










Cheered up nicely after:



















As much as we would have loved fully completed after shots outside in the daylight, I'm afraid time simply did not allow and we were not willing to rush anything just for the sake of some after shots - so we took the car to the completion of the machine polishing stage and around 3pm we got the following "after" pics in the slightly fading afternoon light... pics do well to show the turnaround though  ... Still a few bits to do at this stage (protection, glass, tyres and trim, and arches to be dressed), but we wanted to take these pics to give an idea of the level of turnaround achieved on this car in the daylight. Enjoy :































































































































Rolled back inside for completion, the car was protected using a concours carnauba wax, tyres dressed with Espuma RD-50. Wheels protected with FK1000P although they were being removed from the car shortly after this detail for a refurb. Arches dressed with All Seasons Dressing. Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel used on the rubbers and plastic trim. Glass cleaned with Stoner Invisible Glass. Exhausts treated with Briliant #2 Aluminium & Stainless Steel Polish. The detail was completed 7pm on the Sunday, exterior only, after starting 9am on the Saturday. A long time, but we think well worth it! The final after shots...






















































































































This was certainly a hugely enjoyable detail and a great way for Gordon and I to round off 2009 - going to take a little time off over the festive period and we'll be back detailing in 2010 as we look to take out detailing team from strength to strength in the coming months - watch this space! 

And on that note - I would like to wish all Detailing World members a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

All the best! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic work Dave, its actually a really nice colour once you get to see it :lol:

not sure he's picked the best time to have it done though, what with the ice and salt on the roads


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done gents that was a bloody long read. My wrist is sore from scrolling now :doublesho

Fantastic correction achieved, that at first I would've thought not possible.. bet it sounded a beast with them exhausts?

Stunning results there.


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

fantastic work once again.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Stunning results on a cool car! [used to own one  ]


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work laurel and hardy - sorry Dave and Gordon  :thumb:
btw, what TFR did you use for the pre-wash?
and happy christmas and new year


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Cracking correction again lads, thats was a heep before hand.

Paul


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice job guys!

The depth in the final pictures is amazing! The lack of OP must be one of the reasons I guess...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What a turn-around, looks like a different car!!!! :thumb:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

wow how manky was that on arrival btw and i thought it was bad on the saturday night lol. The End Result was perfect tho as it always is with every detail
nice way to end 2009 guys crackin work


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Cracking work guys :thumb:

Now thats a good crimbo prezzie, I imagine the owner is chuffed !


----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic results guys. Looks superb.:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Dave and Gordon, if I hadn't read the thread and seen the pics I would have sworn you used two cars. One manky and one from the local Lexus dealership.

Well done to you both. Keep up the good work in 2010.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> superb work laurel and hardy - sorry Dave and Gordon  :thumb:
> btw, what TFR did you use for the pre-wash?
> and happy christmas and new year


Autosmart Hazsafe - its a fairly mild TFR (bit like Autoglym Powermax 3 which is essentially classed as an all purpose cleaner), which wont mark or turn brightwork cloudy. Warm water (60degC) pressure washer was used. Its not a high foaming product, but will foam up like many shampoos when airated through a foam lance.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

thats actually a stunning colour, nice work


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

The car looked mint guys. great turnaround. and those aftershots look amazing. 

Merry christmas and all the best for 2010


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice guys, happy xmas & new year to you both !

Baz


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great final detail for 2009


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome Dave simply awesome, and the boys, a great end to your year, hope all goes well for 2010 for you, already going from strength to strength.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and an amazing turnaround. Certainly a good way to see out 2009 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers guys for the kind words and festive cheer  Thats me just finishing up in work for Christmas now :thumb:


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Well you certainly saved the best for last didn't you Dave!

Fantastic work, that blue really pops now.

I just dont know how someone can leave a car like that sit around for a few years? What a waste...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

You had your work cut out there boys! Top marks and top job as always!! have a good Christmas and look forward to more posts from you in 2010 :wave::thumb: Give the :buffer: a well earned rest over the festive season:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wowzers thats some turnaround chaps, why was it left for so long in the first place?

Just shows you what can be done in the right hands, cracking stuff.

Gav

PS have a good xmas and new year.


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

Dave, Gordon. great turnaround.

It was good to see the work first-hand. Don't know how you managed to keep going without your space heater. You must have been fffreeezing!

My friend is absolutely delighted with the work.

:wave:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Brilliant Read and what a turn around love the detail you put in to your write ups even showing the technique you use :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Caped Crusader said:


> Dave, Gordon. great turnaround.
> 
> It was good to see the work first-hand. Don't know how you managed to keep going without your space heater. You must have been fffreeezing!
> 
> ...


you could tell we where dressed for the day. Very long couple of day. As But the most important factor in all this was making the car the best it could be and you hit the nail on the head by saying. Your friend was delighted with the finished car.

Just tell him to take care of it. But after speaking to him at length. I don't think this will be an issue.
:thumb:
Hope to see your car across the door in the near future.
Gordon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

:doublesho

Awesome turnaround chaps, Great work as usual.

James


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

WOW! Thats all that has to be said! That is fantastic turnaround and yet another extremely informative turnaroun! Must have been an absolute pleasure to get such a result from that starting product.

I hope to catch up with you guys again in 2010. All the best.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround guys :thumb:

The exhausts are a little OTT but each to there own.

Robbie


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

That is an absolutley superb transformation. :doublesho

For me that is the detail of the year, best til last eh ! :argie:

Although i do agree with some of the other posts, the person has left it to an unfortunate time of the year where the weather is the crappiest its ever been so it wont stay clean for long.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

A simply awesome turnaround, well done guys. :thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats a fantastic bit of work, the colour looks stunning.

It always amazes me when people have what must have been quite a high vlaue car, and just totally neglect it for years.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!

What a turn around - i'm speechless...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the kind words :thumb:



Detail Ecosse said:


> Wowzers thats some turnaround chaps, why was it left for so long in the first place?
> 
> Just shows you what can be done in the right hands, cracking stuff.
> 
> ...


Was only used rarely this car, a second car I think. Rarely went out as the mileage showed.

Have a good festive break, mate! :thumb:



Caped Crusader said:


> Dave, Gordon. great turnaround.
> 
> It was good to see the work first-hand. Don't know how you managed to keep going without your space heater. You must have been fffreeezing!
> 
> ...


Cheers :thumb: Really glad to hear they are happy with the work  It was a bit cold but the heaters in the office made it sauna-like!  New gas bottle arriving soon though :thumb:



Spoony said:


> WOW! Thats all that has to be said! That is fantastic turnaround and yet another extremely informative turnaroun! Must have been an absolute pleasure to get such a result from that starting product.
> 
> I hope to catch up with you guys again in 2010. All the best.


Cheers Stuart, hopefully catch up with you in early 2010 :thumb: Have a good Christmas!



po-low said:


> That is an absolutley superb transformation. :doublesho
> 
> For me that is the detail of the year, best til last eh ! :argie:
> 
> Although i do agree with some of the other posts, the person has left it to an unfortunate time of the year where the weather is the crappiest its ever been so it wont stay clean for long.


It was certainly a good way to end the year, thats for sure - we do love a challenge! :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally don't think that you've put up enough pics of this job:lol:


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Goodness me!

- Epic.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy moly...that's a fantastic turnaround all right, well done! :buffer::thumb:

Have a good Christmas and all the best for 2010, hope to catch up with you sometime.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking Job as usual, Merry Xmas to you and Gordy. 
And every success in the new year guys. 

Ally


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Outstanding Guys!!! What a superb detail with a informative write-up and great photos too!:thumb:

Have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year!:wave:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work fantastic read


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Great thread, what an amazing turnaround!


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

amazing work guys, just can't wrap my head around how you could let it get to that state..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave and Gordon another fantastic write up and a brill job. You guys must have so much fun working together, wish I lived in Dundee!!!!!

Hope you guys have a good Christmas.

Happy detailing, Steve.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's an absolutely stunning transformation! Good write up too, as per usual. Informative, helpful and with plenty of good photos.


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent transformation.. _However_... It appears the owner simply put the import Toyota Altezza front Grille on the Lexus Is200, As the car has Lexus alloys, A leather interior (VERY rare in Japanese cars) and a 'lexus' steering wheel.. and the security stickers say lexus and not 'Toyota'.. so it has the slow lexus 2.0 engine as opposed to the Yamaha-Beams engine....

Anyway the above is irrelevant but I thought it worth mentioning lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely amazing job guys!!!! :doublesho

The paintwork looks stunning in the afters.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

116ies said:


> Excellent transformation.. _However_... It appears the owner simply put the import Toyota Altezza front Grille on the Lexus Is200, As the car has Lexus alloys, A leather interior (VERY rare in Japanese cars) and a 'lexus' steering wheel.. and the security stickers say lexus and not 'Toyota'.. so it has the slow lexus 2.0 engine as opposed to the Yamaha-Beams engine....
> 
> Anyway the above is irrelevant but I thought it worth mentioning lol


It has the Yamaha Beams engine mate, certainly that is what is under the bonnet and the owner told us of the investment made to bring the car to UK spec on arrival to the UK. So I reckon it is an import, it is certainly the Yamaha Beams engine under the bonnet


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice result.....these transformations from worst to best are the essence of detailing ....a lot of work but the final pictures make up for everything...keep up the good work !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Dave and Gordon another fantastic write up and a brill job. You guys must have so much fun working together, wish I lived in Dundee!!!!!
> 
> Hope you guys have a good Christmas.
> 
> Happy detailing, Steve.


Cheers Steve - perhaps you should pop up to visit us for a weekend of detailing banter! We always have a good time working as a team, good to bounce ideas off each other as well as enjoy the company as well


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job! 

Nice to see a JDM car being done too!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cracking turnaround Dave and the Gang :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> It has the Yamaha Beams engine mate, certainly that is what is under the bonnet and the owner told us of the investment made to bring the car to UK spec on arrival to the UK. So I reckon it is an import, it is certainly the Yamaha Beams engine under the bonnet


It's a Toyota Altezza RS200Z then (Z had no leather) - they don't sell them as a Lexus in Japan, and they didn't sell the BEAMS engine in Europe. The owners always stick Lexus badges on them, Toyota's not good enough for them :lol: Superb engine, shame Toyota worry too much about emissions in Europe.....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Cracking turnaround Dave and the Gang :thumb:
> 
> It's a Toyota Altezza RS200Z then (Z had no leather) - they don't sell them as a Lexus in Japan, and they didn't sell the BEAMS engine in Europe. The owners always stick Lexus badges on them, Toyota's not good enough for them :lol: Superb engine, shame Toyota worry too much about emissions in Europe.....


Ah, it was an R I saw in the bootlid (you could see light fading where the badges had been) - I thought it was an A. Thanks for clearing up what car it was, I knew it was an import but didn't know the full details on what it was. The owner said a lot was done bringing the car to UK spec, including all of the badges etc across to Lexus. The engine was the first little shock to me, I popped the bonnet to clean up and do the shuts and rather than the six-pot I expected to see, there was a 4 cyl engine with Beams on the rocker cover!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

No, it was an "A" !! Like to keep you guessing, those cunning Japanese...


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Impressive work! 

That car was in some mess to begin with


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What a state - fantastic turnaround though - looks great :thumb:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome ...


----------



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry to bring this back to the top

just read the whole topic

i have an is200 in the same colour, not the same damage to paint as this one but i do have the swirls etc 

i am looking to get mine as good as this one!

what combo did you use on the black door pillars? i dont think you said it was anything different.

i have a DAS6 and the menz polishes and pads, i did the bootlid before xmas before it got too cold and got some good results.

i am due to do the rest of the car in the next couple of months when we get some nice weather again

do you think i should be using the white menz pad or should i be on the yellow/orange one?

i used them on teh bootlid but wasnt getting anywhere so went to the white pad and got every swirl out, but i had some RDS left

any other advise for this paint would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

wow proper stunning looks real nice when completed 

real nice


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job indeed, but it's a 200 not 220, sorry to be pedantic. Oh and if it has leather it'll be an RS200 L-edition, L if for Luxury and gets the nice things like that.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results Dave! And thanks for the insight on your techniqe, really informative! :speechles


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

What a dramatic difference.

Had the owner been ploughing fields with it?


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

crazy, perfect turnaround!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work, after seeing the before shots, it's hard to imagine that you would see it looking that good:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

What a difference, Fantastic work guys:thumb:


----------



## frank520 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work again. I must get you guys to do my (sadly neglected) car in the next couple of months, your work is fantastic


----------



## silver2009 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great outcome.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Resurrected! :lol: I'll have to get some of our more recent details written up


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it


----------



## silver2009 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good read. 
And instructive too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work dave!!!

Is it something they put in the Scottish water as you guys and Polished Bliss always come up with some amazing results!


----------



## Aficior (Apr 15, 2010)

How did the interior smell??

Great job by the way. Respect!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Dave, just read this after your earlier link. Amazing result and I think light years above what i will get on an identical car this weekend. Granted yours was worse to start with and there was two of you but I think the rotary again shows another level and how it can get more done in the time. I need to learn how to use one I think...


----------

